# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS 1.8T Hybrid Oil Pan Conversion Kit - Free Shipping !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*ECS Hybrid 1.8T Oil Pan Conversion Kit - $179.95 w/ Free Shipping*

Cracked your low lying aluminum pan? This ECS hybrid conversion kit is your ultimate solution. More road clearance, durable impact zone!

Kit includes the following components:

- Hybrid oil pan with drain plug
- Oil drain adapter
- Gaskets for the lower turbo drain tube
- New drain tube securing bolts
- Oil pickup tube


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

_Free Shipping!_ :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Free Shipping!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

In Stock!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## mackm13 (May 30, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> *Click HERE to order or for more information.*
> 
> *ECS Hybrid 1.8T Oil Pan Conversion Kit - $179.95 w/ Free Shipping*
> 
> ...


Does this kit include a modified oil pick up line or is it to replace the OEM pick up while your doing the pan swap? Where can you buy that adapter for the oil return line?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

mackm13 said:


> Does this kit include a modified oil pick up line or is it to replace the OEM pick up while your doing the pan swap? Where can you buy that adapter for the oil return line?


This kit will include an OE pick up tube as for the adapter in this kit it's currently not sold separate. Further questions please PM me! 


Andy


----------

